# My new ride! 01 A3 8L 5 doors



## vag again (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I'm from Mexico and just change my 1991 mkII jetta for this beauty 2001 Audi A3
only has modified the suspension with a very cheap springs and OEM S4 wheels

I'm planning some upgrades, like downpipe, ecu repro, hr springs and a decent sound system

Let me know yours impressions and some tips for My new ride

thanks and greetings from Coahuila, Mexico!


----------



## vag again (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## vag again (Jun 22, 2010)




----------

